

A Startup's Guide to Time Hacking - swwu
http://info.predictiveedge.com/a-startups-guide-to-time-hacking

======
read
Besides startups, it's not enough to find the most important thing you should
do. You should also make yourself do it, often at the expense of ignoring
everything else. I'm surprised how often I'm able to intellectually tell what
the most important thing is and still not bring myself do it. I wish the
article offered tips on how to do that.

A big problem I have with time is that it seems you need to have some runway
of time for your subconscious to mull over things. And you can't force this
process. Not only do you get an answer when you least expect it, which you
can't predict, but it also seems that forcing yourself to come up with an
answer yields a bad one. It's as if you should be forcing yourself to _not_
try hard for an answer.

How do you deal with that?

Could you get better at this type of ambient thinking? How? Are there
exercises for improving, or at least directing, subconscious thought?

I suspect the place to look isn't the hard sciences but the arts.

~~~
krenoten
For hard problems, you can take advantage of (and should embrace) the mind's
wild variability by consciously outlining what you know about the problem
until you hit a pause in the stream of consciousness, letting your
subconscious work it over for a while as you put your conscious mind into a
different context, and returning to it every so often to see if you've
realized anything new. For me this is sometimes highly productive. And it's
not always something glaringly apparent that will be presented to you. Often
something up the hierarchy has changed but your conscious representation is
left with a bunch of dangling pointers. So it's good to revisit the roots of
the problem and reconstruct the problem from there outwards.

A good way to get better at it is to deliberately engage in this active
context switching. You will pick up on what sorts of frequencies and how far
away from the original problem you should context switch as you get more
experience with doing this as deliberately as possible.

------
drunken_thor
Isn't this called time management? Seems like hacking is just becoming a verb
for anything. Well I gotta get back to hacking my breakfast.

~~~
peterevans
It's in the same boat as "growth hackers", which is what people in technology
call themselves when they're afraid to admit that they do marketing.

------
TheAceOfHearts
It just feels like I read a long advertisement trying to sell me on their
product.

I'm sure they make some very good points, but they could be a bit more subtle
at the end.

------
jamesdeer
Time Hacking? Really?

------
mgaudin
My eyes bleed because of this tiny unreadable font. Try some of the google
fonts instead ([https://www.google.com/fonts](https://www.google.com/fonts))

~~~
chiachun
The article is good, but the website should be using more readable fonts and
background color. Just use the fonts and color used by Hacker News.

~~~
roeme
As much as I love HN, the UI is clearly geared towards a list of links, not
text such as lengthy comments – these are harder to read. Granted, not
unreadable and with proper paragraphs done by the author good enough, but not
quite optimal as well IMO.

But it would be an improvement in any case.

